# Alpine MP3 CD changer in the car and working..



## AK (Jan 19, 2002)

'99 540i, no DSP, lotsa aftermarket stuff (amp, MBQuarts, etc).
Alpine CHA-S634 CD/MP3 changer
Alpine KCA-130B Ai-Net/M-Bus adapter
Soundgate ABMW35V4 BMW/Alpine M-Bus adapter

CD Changer mounted in the stock/OEM location (perfect fit):








Soundgate adapter with Alpine KCA-130B cable








Lotsa tracks on this CD!









Yes, it works, and the sound quality is excellent, but navigating the discs will take some patience. For whatever reason the Soundgate adapter causes "lagtime" when pressing the track +/- buttons on the dash or steering wheel, so you can't hit the buttons really fast to go forward/backwards through the MP3s/tracks... In fact, if you push the + button too fast, the track numbers actually start going backwards?!?! But you can still go at a reasonable speed.

If you have >99 MP3 files on a CD, in order to get to #100, you have to go all the way up to #99, then hit + one more time and although the display will say "01" you're actually on 100. Or, you could start at the "real" 01, and hit the - button. In my case, this CD had 146 files on it, so if you hit "-" from track 01, the display says 47 (hope my math is right), and from there you can keep hitting "-" until you get to 01, at which point it wouldn't flip back to 99 unless I held down "-" to get manual seek.

Anyways, the interface is a little quirky and it's easy to get lost, but at least it works! At the very least it's still a 6CD changer just like before (though with the Soundgate-induced lagtime as I mentioned).

have fun,
AK


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

So the question now is if there's an AiNet jack somewhere where that 1667RF display unit can be plugged in without cutting signal and control to the Soundgate...


----------



## punkman79 (Feb 23, 2002)

:thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: 

is the adaptor and cd changer fairly easy to install? is the adaptor a simple plug in at the back of the changer or do you need to take out the dash to do that? 

I have a '02 325ci w/ Nav and HK...

TIA


----------



## AK (Jan 19, 2002)

punkman79 said:


> *:thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:
> 
> is the adaptor and cd changer fairly easy to install? is the adaptor a simple plug in at the back of the changer or do you need to take out the dash to do that?
> 
> ...


All the wiring is plug and play. Super easy. Mechanically, the Alpine is identical to the OEM BMW CD changer and will mount in the same location using the same brackets.

It took me about 15 minutes to remove the OEM CD changer and install the new one.

AK


----------



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

I ordered the Soundgate adapter last week but haven't received it yet. 

Looking forward to adding this system to my car... thanks for the post, glad to hear it went without a hitch.

--SONET


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

This is exactly what I've been waiting for. I can fit every CD I own and all the napster MP3's I've downloaded into 6 disks! 

You list 2 adapters. Could you describe the purpose of the 2 in a little more detail and the details of how they plug together. 

Thanks - JP


----------



## KP (Apr 16, 2002)

Thanks for the update, I hope it works out for you . I hope to be giving this a try as well as soon money shows up


----------



## AK (Jan 19, 2002)

JPinTO said:


> *
> 
> You list 2 adapters. Could you describe the purpose of the 2 in a little more detail and the details of how they plug together.
> 
> Thanks - JP *


The factory BMW harness uses something called Alpine I-Bus. The Soundgate box converts I-Bus to M-Bus. The KCA-130B cable converts M-Bus to Ai-Net (Alpine's latest bus standard). The CD changer has an Ai-Net connector on it.

AK


----------



## gray330 (Feb 21, 2002)

1. What was the cost?
2. Is there a direct I-bus to AINet-bus adapter?
3. Can you use the "random" feature?


----------



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

AK check your PM when you get a chance, I sent you a PM a few days ago... 

Thanks!

--SONET


----------



## cenotaph (Dec 19, 2001)

gray330 said:


> *1. What was the cost?
> *


See this thread.

My only question is can you have the mp3s in directories on the CD?


----------



## EugeneS (Apr 3, 2002)

Sales for $252.45 shipped here


----------



## wyu (Apr 16, 2002)

I have a 2001 330ci with Harmon Kardon. I am wired for a cd changer. Will this alpine mp3 player setup work for me? This sounds to be the ultimate setup, seeing that it would be cheaper than the OEM setup[


----------



## gray330 (Feb 21, 2002)

See this thread.


----------



## Bearcat (Oct 15, 2003)

Does this Alpine CD changer have the mounting bracket for my 01 530i without NAV?

Will you still be able to play the single CD on top of the head unit after the installation of the cd changer?


----------



## x54.4blue (Sep 17, 2005)

*Get a IPOD*

Why get a changer when you can get a IPOD.

With a Ice System simple install and good sound.


----------



## RichardP (Jan 8, 2005)

I use an Alpine CHA-S634 and an iPod using this. Works with almost any BMW head unit in cars with iBus (all but latest 3,5 and 7), functionality varies with head unit.

Looks like this on my Say Nav screen:










No other interface I know of can give you the MP3 track data from the Alpine AI-Net on a stock BMW head unit.


----------



## James (Jun 30, 2004)

RichardP said:


> I use an Alpine CHA-S634 and an iPod using this. Works with almost any BMW head unit in cars with iBus (all but latest 3,5 and 7), functionality varies with head unit.
> 
> No other interface I know of can give you the MP3 track data from the Alpine AI-Net on a stock BMW head unit.


 That looks really great! Does the iPod charge while hooked up to the vehicle?


----------



## RichardP (Jan 8, 2005)

James said:


> That looks really great! Does the iPod charge while hooked up to the vehicle?


Yes, it interfaces to the iPod through the Alpine KCA-420i.


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

I'm looking into this setup for my 2005 330ci. Logjam electronics shows that the adapters are only good up to MY 2004. Has anyone installed this setup in an '05 car? I have Nav and H/K if it matters.

tia,


----------

